# Ideal Voltage Tester (wiggy)



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Was told today that Ideal was recalling a bunch of Voltage testers that were manufactured between December 1999 through July 2003.

The recall happened back in July 2003 but I was just old about it today and I currently have one of the voltage testers that are being recalled. It says to contact Ideal for a free replacement. I emailed Ideal and haven't gotten a response yet.

Anyone else have theirs recalled and did you get the free one?

Thanks


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I did a google search and found a July 2003 recall notice. 
I also found on www.elosh.org a recall notice that did not have a date but I think it is the 2003 recall.

LC 

Think Listen Solve


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have a email address?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I did a google search and found a July 2003 recall notice.
> I also found on www.elosh.org a recall notice that did not have a date but I think it is the 2003 recall.
> 
> LC
> ...


 Bad link.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I had one of the testers that were recalled...took it into my supply house and they took care of it. Got a new one, but I replaced it with a T+PRO. So much better!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Try this
www.elcosh.org/.../cpsc-%252C-ideal-industries-inc-announce-recall-of-voltage-tester.html-

The best way to find this site is to do a google search it is down sbout 3 or 4 listings
LC


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I took mine directly to Ideal (about 10 miles from here) No problem.. direct swap.. (New set had black leads)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml03/03167.html

http://www.esasafe.com/pdf/Recall_Notices/RCL03-12.pdf


----------

